# Next Generation Nissan Titan



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I found this article on AutoWeek.com about the next version of the Nissan Titan.

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/arti...=73239878345145

I read this with interest since we'll be looking to replace our Expedition in 2009 and I would really like to get either a Nissan Titan/Armada or Toyota Tundra/Sequoia with a diesel engine. It looks like Nissan is going to have a diesel starting in 2009 but I was disappointed to see that Nissan is talking more about work trucks than personal use trucks. I tend to think that the auto companies are largely clueless about what people with trailers want in a tow vehicle. Unfortunately most of us can't get an F350 crewcab with the big diesel and all of the towing options. I think there would be a huge market for the first company that comes out with an Expedition/Armada/Suburban size vehicle with a diesel engine setup for towing between 8,000 to 9,000 lbs. Hopefully by the time I need a new vehicle one of the auto companies will figure out that there's alot of money to be made from all of the people towing their toys around.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like PDX_Doug will be upgrading in 2009....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nissan is going to give the big 3 a real run for their money

Don


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Nissan is going to give the big 3 a real run for their money
> 
> Don
> [snapback]96177[/snapback]​










Yeah - in another FOUR years. Man, that is an eternity. For old geezers like me, that is about five years too late. Loved the truck, but couldn't deal with the carrying capacity - 1200 lbs - .

Slug


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I wouldnt count my chickens before they hatch. Mercedes, and Volkswagen's have diesel engines, but they certainly dont have enough power to pull our Outbacks!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

In the auto world, the 2009 could be out in two years. Chevy already brought out the 2007 Tahoe.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looks like PDX_Doug will be upgrading in 2009....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time will tell, Jim!

But to be honest, I am just not that much of a diesel guy.
My gas burner pulls the Outback just fine, thank you very much!








And I really have not seen anything bigger TT wise, that floats my boat.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

There have been diesel rumors since the TITANS first came out. Good to hear they are entering the market.

I have no need for one.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I would personally like to see more diesel options in the "import" SUVs and Trucks (most of which are actually built in the USA now, of course) just to keep the pressure on Ford/Chevy/Dodge to keep moving forward (not to mention keep prices down). I've never really figured out why the mid-size SUVs (Explorer/Durango/Trailblazers) and 1/2 trucks (F150/Silverado/Ram) don't have diesel engines as options. It just seems wierd.

Maybe I'm just a little puzzled that you can't buy an Excursion anymore and that I haven't heard any talk of it's replacement (the new "stretch Expedition") having a diesel option. And Chevy STILL doesn't offer the Suburban with the Duramax.

Other guys must know more about engineering and marketing cars than I do, cause these seem to be no-brainers...

Chet.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I would definitely give it a test compared to the Chevy 2500. They better make a big one though the new chevy 6.6 has 360 ponies, that's a lot of power.


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Okay,,,,I will sound like quite the "truck snob" when I say this,,,(but give me a break, I am female,,,that explains it?!) But I feel the Nissan Titan is the best looking pick up on the road! When we decided to buy our Outback, we had never owned a pick up truck and spent a week looking at every maker of pick ups and test driving them. We feel that hands down, Nissan had the best looking truck with the best features inside and out. (I know that Ford & Chevy engines are the most powerful and that matters most) But for as far as well made trucks go,,,Nissan Titans are awesome! They have come a long way to join the ranks in the top trucks on the road.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

MJRey said:


> Hopefully by the time I need a new vehicle one of the auto companies will figure out that there's alot of money to be made from all of the people towing their toys around.
> [snapback]96133[/snapback]​


I'm betting there has been a lot MORE money to be made in this portion of the market since September 11, 2001....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

MrsDrake97 said:


> Okay,,,,I will sound like quite the "truck snob" when I say this,,,(but give me a break, I am female,,,that explains it?!) But I feel the Nissan Titan is the best looking pick up on the road! When we decided to buy our Outback, we had never owned a pick up truck and spent a week looking at every maker of pick ups and test driving them. We feel that hands down, Nissan had the best looking truck with the best features inside and out. (I know that Ford & Chevy engines are the most powerful and that matters most) But for as far as well made trucks go,,,Nissan Titans are awesome! They have come a long way to join the ranks in the top trucks on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I love your sentiments!









When I bought the Nissan Titan in 2004, Ford and Chevy engines, HP, Torque were not up to TITAN's level. Nissan made it to be bigger, faster, and better than them. I think you can thank Nissan Titan for bringing up the HP, torque, and everything else on the BIG 3 the past few years. (including bigger cabs) Nissan put them all to shame in 2004, and now they are playing catch-up/pass-up. That's good for all of us...because they beef up the trucks for us all.

I'm not saying any one brand truck is better than the other. I like them all. I'm not brand loyal...I just know what I like. There's no silly sticker on the window of my truck of a kid peeing on another brand of truck. That's just childish bull.

High five to all the trucks out there. I'm glad they all try to make them better!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

campmg said:


> In the auto world, the 2009 could be out in two years. Chevy already brought out the 2007 Tahoe.
> [snapback]96342[/snapback]​


Glad to hear that!! Maybe they will bring out the 2007 2500 HD Duramax diesels, and I can get a break in price on a 2006!!
Darlene action


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Watched the news this morning......the Feds are increasing the MPG requirements on full size SUV's from around 21 MPG to 26 MPG.

Now, the automakers are saying that would increase the purchase price of said vehicles by as much as 10%...nothing like spending 10% more for a vehicle that may get 5 MPG more









I have a Jeep Liberty for a Company vehicle and was wondering why they didn't get us the diesel version for more MPG....the answer was there wasn't enough diesel (gas) stations around to make it viable for everyone across the US.









Oh well......

STeve


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

MrsDrake97 said:


> Okay,,,,I will sound like quite the "truck snob" when I say this,,,(but give me a break, I am female,,,that explains it?!) But I feel the Nissan Titan is the best looking pick up on the road! When we decided to buy our Outback, we had never owned a pick up truck and spent a week looking at every maker of pick ups and test driving them. We feel that hands down, Nissan had the best looking truck with the best features inside and out. (I know that Ford & Chevy engines are the most powerful and that matters most) But for as far as well made trucks go,,,Nissan Titans are awesome! They have come a long way to join the ranks in the top trucks on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to disagree with that. I think the Titan is butt ugly, but everyone has different tastes.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This could get ugly







....But I agree with Glenn


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> MrsDrake97 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay,,,,I will sound like quite the "truck snob" when I say this,,,(but give me a break, I am female,,,that explains it?!) But I feel the Nissan Titan is the best looking pick up on the road! When we decided to buy our Outback, we had never owned a pick up truck and spent a week looking at every maker of pick ups and test driving them. We feel that hands down, Nissan had the best looking truck with the best features inside and out. (I know that Ford & Chevy engines are the most powerful and that matters most) But for as far as well made trucks go,,,Nissan Titans are awesome! They have come a long way to join the ranks in the top trucks on the road.
> ...


I don't think the TITAN is the best looking truck out there, but it is better than some. It was a long list of other things that made it a better choice for us. Everyone's needs are different, your mileage may vary, yada yada yada.









Competition between brands makes life better for all of us. Enjoy whay you drive, whatever it is.

Dreamtimers


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I love the TITANS look!

I don't think it's the best looking truck out there...but rivals it. I like the look of the CHEVYS best.

I like the fact that it's different than the rest...and not as common as the average big 3 truck on the road.

PS...all the other TITAN drivers wave at me when passing. Ford, Dodge, and Chevy drivers...I don't know. None of them can pass me!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I love the TITANS look!
> 
> I don't think it's the best looking truck out there...but rivals it. I like the look of the CHEVYS best.
> 
> ...


I've found that TITAN drivers wave also. Had more people come up to me and talk about it than all the previous auto combined.

Hey Jolly!

action

Dave


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> This could get ugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too...... shy

Steve


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Hopefully Nissan will engineer it with the capability to handle 5th wheels and a heftier GVWR - then they'd have something!
Still really satisifed with the power in the current line!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

For what its worth, I only posted my opinion to stir up a little stuff, just for fun, I'm a big pot stirrer







. I didn't want to offend anyone.

Regards, Glenn

P.S. How's the size of my signature line?


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

hey Jolly action

Ah, taken with a grain of salt. You know what they say about opinions... everybody's got one









Those of us who have gone with the TITAN looked at all competition before doing so...

we just went back to the TITAN to buy the BEST


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

action Hey guys!









Hey Glenn...I love the sig.


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Sooo,,,,

You think you can diss on my Titan fetish huh? grrrrrrrrrrrr!

To each his own but.... I didn't want to drive the same truck my gardner drives! 







(such as Fords & Chevy's)(ouch)

Titans attract the younger more rugged crowd? Even the hot plumber on desperate housewives is driving a titan! yeah baby!

Just teasin! Anything that can pull an Outback has to be good!

Lori (aka "truck snob")


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

campmg said:


> In the auto world, the 2009 could be out in two years. Chevy already brought out the 2007 Tahoe.
> [snapback]96342[/snapback]​










Not real fond of model-years running ahead of real time - in this state, all that gets you is an additional year of max property taxes...'

Slug


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

MrsDrake97 said:


> Okay,,,,I will sound like quite the "truck snob" when I say this,,,(but give me a break, I am female,,,that explains it?!) But I feel the Nissan Titan is the best looking pick up on the road! When we decided to buy our Outback, we had never owned a pick up truck and spent a week looking at every maker of pick ups and test driving them. We feel that hands down, Nissan had the best looking truck with the best features inside and out. (I know that Ford & Chevy engines are the most powerful and that matters most) But for as far as well made trucks go,,,Nissan Titans are awesome! They have come a long way to join the ranks in the top trucks on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No argument there, with anything you said. I LOVED the truck, and it was a real disappointment when it was just not up to the task we had for it. None of us is what one might call the delicate type, and by the time we got ourselves, Maggie, and some luggage subtracted from the 4x4 CC's cargo capacity of 1202 lbs - there was about enough tongue weight capacity for a large popup or small hybrid. We were looking for bigger, as we will be living in it as soon as we sell the stick house.

Sluggo


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> PS...all the other TITAN drivers wave at me when passing. Ford, Dodge, and Chevy drivers...I don't know. None of them can pass me!
> [snapback]96759[/snapback]​


Jolly I took notice to that also with the Armada people are always waving action

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Don...that is a really strange phenomenon isn't it.

I never had a vehicle where others with the same brand would go out of their way to wave, or talk about the thing.

Of course, when I bought mine no one else had one. EVERY truck owner on the road either wanted to know the details, or drag race me!
For some reason...it seemed the Dodge Truck drivers were the worst about it. They were cuttin' me off, flippin' me off, and basically hatin' me. I guess Nissan stepped on their manhood or something.

Now I'm not pickin' on the Dodge guys here...it was just my experience. They seemed to have mellowed now.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok everyone...I just purchased a new TV. All I can say is once you when driven it you will never want anything else.









April 5th









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

MrsDrake97 said:


> Titans attract the younger more rugged crowd


Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. Glenn, I agree... the front end is ugly. Lucky for me, all anybody ever sees is the rear (if the dust clears enough)!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> MrsDrake97 said:
> 
> 
> > Titans attract the younger more rugged crowd
> ...


I ll be looking at your front end in my mirror


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I ll be looking at your front end in my mirror


I would respond to that, but since I can NO LONGER SEE WHAT YOU DRIVE, I might be speaking out of turn!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Ok everyone...I just purchased a new TV. All I can say is once you when driven it you will never want anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this mean what I think it does????

WOW !!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Does this mean what I think it does????
> 
> WOW !!!
> [snapback]97081[/snapback]​


I wouldn't get my hopes up too much Jared. As I recall, the Titan wasn't even on Thors radar screen. Still...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Some interesting reading from Nissan below: Even they are picking on GM. BTW...I love the front end of the Titan. I think it's got a manly rugged look! Love the shiny chrome too! (see what happens when a women describe trucks?) lol! 









Nakamura: GM Has Lost Touch With Drivers By YURI KAGEYAMA, AP Business Writer
Fri Mar 31, 1:30 AM ET

General Motors Corp. is struggling because the U.S. automaker has forgotten over the years how to make cars that truly cater to consumers, Nissan's head designer said Friday.

"There was a lack of customer-orientation," Nissan Motor Co. Senior Vice President Shiro Nakamura said of GM's woes.

Nakamura, design chief at Nissan since 2000, was previously employed at Japanese truckmaker Isuzu Motors Ltd. Isuzu had a partnership with GM since the 1970s, and Nakamura worked with GM designers in the 1980s under that alliance.

On Thursday, GM said it was selling its 7.9 percent stake in Isuzu but said the cooperative relationship will continue.

Nakamura said he had "no idea" what GM's decision will mean for Isuzu's future because details of the deal weren't clear. But he expressed a fondness for GM's past glory, noting he worked with the world's best during his years at GM.

"It was a great experience for me," he said at a Nissan facility in Tokyo, which will offer car design classes to Japanese university students from June.

Nissan already sponsors car design projects at universities in Japan, Germany, South Korea and other nations. The latest initiative is an internship program for aspiring car designers.

Japanese universities tend to lag behind their foreign counterparts in car design instruction, and Nissan hopes to offset that through its new program, said Nakamura, who becomes chief creative officer next month, overseeing brand marketing as well as auto design.

GM's decision on Isuzu is part of the Detroit-based manufacturer's rapid shedding of stake ownership in Japanese automakers in an effort to raise sorely needed cash. General Motors, which has seen its U.S. market share eroded by Asian competition, lost $10.6 billion in 2005.

Earlier this month, GM sold 17 percent of Suzuki Motor Corp., which makes small cars, for about $2 billion, leaving it with a 3 percent stake. That followed last year's sale of GM's entire 20 percent stake in Fuji Heavy Industries, the maker of Subaru cars.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor well since you posted that post it must mean you got a Titan right









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Thor well since you posted that post it must mean you got a Titan right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just cannot do that. Don I will let you tow your TT with my new truck...I will bring the for sale sign with me for your truck and the name of my dealer and his cell number
















Not to get into truck wars - Titan's are good but I prefer the best
















Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Thor well since you posted that post it must mean you got a Titan right
> ...


Darn I thought maybe you would slip and tell us what you got









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> .... Titan's are good but I prefer the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh, I'm likin' this


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> Titan's are good but I prefer the best


I'm sorry to hear that you had to settle for second best, Thor.








You know, if it's a money thing...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The suspence is killing me









Let me know when its over









See ya at Otters Lake Thor









John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > Titan's are good but I prefer the best
> ...


Ooh Raw!









Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thor...I'm starting to get depressed....


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Yep-the Titan is also our next truck list-when -is the question....I hate payments!


----------

